# Valve tap 5.4 ????



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I've got a 05 250 w/ 60K with the 5.4 (the first 5.4 I've had) which is tapping ever so slightly at idle and low rpm's. This truck was used which we leased through a local company. The tap has been there almost since we got it I never noticed it until late this fall when I started driving it again (since my employees were laid off). The lease is up and my buyout is $4000 including tax. The truck is in excellent condition except for the tap. I would turn it back in but the resale value is double the buyout.

Anyone have a similar experience and are these motors prone to having this issue. I was going the run SeaFoam throught it and see if that helped clear it up.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds like a lifter tick. my truck has 155k on it with a 5.4 and it doesnt tick. that seems weird.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

what kind oil and oil filter you use?

Or bad exhaust mainfold Studs.

does it make noise when cold or hot?


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

It is probably a bad lifter, fairly common on the modular engines. Just have it replaced, they should be able to figure out what side it is and just replace those lifters. But as said double check that it is not an exaust leak also common. Sea foam wont help the problem.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya lifters are problems. but it could be a broken stud on the manifold.


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Agree.
Had to have a set of lifters done on my 99 5.4L for the ticking.
03 F-150 same motor with a tick,ended up being the a/c compresor.Go figure.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I would check the exhast manifold gaskets. Thats what mine has again with 190,000 on the 5.4


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

A 5.4 has no lifters it is an OHC engine.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

It is not an exhaust/manifold issue. Definately a motor issue.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

ppandr;884179 said:


> It is not an exhaust/manifold issue. Definately a motor issue.


Again I am ask you answer my question

what kind oil and oil filter you use now?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Whatever kind of oil and filter you use is NOT the problem. You will need a probe to listen and touch the engine to figue out closer to where the noise is.
Could very well be the a/c compressor
I have heard several of them tick but until you can narrow the tick down you cant tell.


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

tuna;884114 said:


> A 5.4 has no lifters it is an OHC engine.


No pushrods still has lifters.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

theres a tsb on this issue. see if i can find it brb.....


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cam phazers are bad! I have a 2005 F-150 that was fixed 2 x under warranty for that exact problem ticking and such


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

tuna;884114 said:


> A 5.4 has no lifters it is an OHC engine.


They have hydraulic lash adjusters. When they collapse, it results in lash between the rocker arm (or cam follower in this case) and the valve stem tip... which is the same condition you get when a lifter collapses in a pushrod engine. The result is a tick.

Could just as easily be an exhaust leak too.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

couldnt find a tsb on it but its the cam phaser...first year of the 3v 5.4s had the issues. 
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/772197-to-those-of-you-with-ticking-5-4l-motors.html


----------



## ABsnow (Oct 24, 2009)

mine ticks too with 44k miles, I just ignore it though. However I did just have to get my intake gasket replaced, engine light was on with a slight smell of anti freeze. If my tick doesn't get worse I'll wait for extra cash before I look into it.


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

my 99 f150 has 130K on it, ive had it since 115k, and its always done it. I don't think ive ever heard a 5.4L (2v or 3v) that doesnt do it. When I bought it, I was nervouse about the problem and looked into it on the forums at fordtrucks.com. Everyone on there has the same noise, its called piston slap and its caused by the metals in the engine actually expanding and contracting dependant on temperatures. When the engine warms up, the problem isnt quite as bad....but when you fire it up on a cold morning, its sounds like a diesel for about 10 minutes. In my research I found that a good way to help prolong the life of your engine (since trying to fix it is pretty much like throwing money into the toilet) is to use the motorcraft filter suggested in your owners manual. Mine calls for a FL-820S - the "S" means silicone anti-drainback valve, which most cookie cutter filters dont have. Also, I used motorcraft synthetic blend 5w20 and religiously change it every 3k. The lighter weight oil makes its way through the motor more uquilckly on cold startups and helps prevent any further damage by the piston slap. both the motorcraft filters and oil can be found at walmart. the filter doesnt cost any more than the fram turds, and the oil is abotu the cheapest sythetic blend you can buy (especially by the 5 qt jug.)

Just take care of the maintenance and you'll be fine. I drive mine daily, haul cars, plow snow etc etc. and its never let me down.....no sence in tearing apart a motor that runs fine just becuase of a slight knock. To quote what I read from one of the members of fordtrucks.com- "youve got nothing to worry about until it stops making the noise"


----------



## 01SMOKINSD (Sep 25, 2008)

Something else to look into is the timing chain tensioners. The tensioners are actually like little lifters that you would find in a pushrod motor. I have replaced them in numerous trucks at work. Typically this "lifter noise" is only heard on cold start ups, and will go away within a few seconds of engine startup. If you hear the "ticking" at all times Its more than likely a small exhaust leak (very common) or something in the top end of the motor. Either way its not something that should cause a catastrophic failure unless ignored for a long time. Good luck with your truck.


----------

